# My Flavonoid Update



## amanda8

Before the system meltdown that wiped out all postings from March onward, I had posted on here I was going to try flavonoid supplementation and report back with my progress. I am taking the same supplement as Mark (overitnow) 2-3x per day. I have been doing so for a month now. About two and a half weeks ago, I aslo resumed taking a probiotic. I am taking Primadophilus Bifidus, 5 billion CU 1x daily.At the time I started my current regimin, I was suffering from 2-3 hours of horrid, urgent, watery D every morning. I was very bloated and gassy, too. Nothing helped, not even Imodium at times.During the last two weeks, I have seen a drastic improvement in my global IBS symptoms. I am still having mutiple BMs (2-4) every morning, but they are FORMED! The urgency has diminished significantly, as has my gas and bloating. I still don't feel anywhere near "normal" but am so happy to see improvement. I can only attribute my recent success to the flavonoid/probiotic combo as nothing else has changed.I anticipate tummy upset this week as it is my time of the month, but at least I will know what is causing it.I'll provide further updates in about another month or so.


----------



## TheInvisableGirl

I havent read your pevious post, which flavanoid are you on?


----------



## Patman75

My flavoniod update, 2 months in, nothing but improvement.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...st&p=725804


----------



## amanda8

Sorry I've been MIA. I've been meaning to write an update on my flavonoid supplementation, but things in my world have been busy busy busy. But good, all the same I am now three months into flavonoid supplementation and, like Patman, I have seen nothing but improvement in my symptoms. I am able to tolerate foods that used to cause me great GI distress, as well as significantly increase my veggie (IF) intake. I have only had a few isolated days where I had loose BMs in the mornings, but I can always pinpoint my symptoms to something I ate or drank and which I know is one of my potential "triggers." I have probably 2-4 BMs per day. All are well formed and are of substantial volume. Gas is still an issue following meals, but is getting markedly better over time.In conjunction with the flavonoid, I am still taking the bifidus probiotic. Since January, I have also been eating only organic foods. I shop at a local co-op where the meat, produce, bread, etc is all locally grown. I think the caliber of the foods has contributed to my overall health and improved digestion.Finally, I just finished physical therapy to help my pelvic floor dyssenergia. The therapy has really helped me to regain control over and strengthen my pelvic floor muscles. The improvements in the strength and ability to fully relax my pelvic floor muscles allows me to more completely evacuate and, conversely, hold it in when I have to. I still have some pain associated with bowel movements and a sense of urgency, but that strong uncontrollable, "I am going to #### my pants if I sit here another minute" feeling is getting better. I think that the longer I have experienced improvements in the consistency of my BMs, the perceived urgency I feel will improve as well as I learn to trust my body to hold things in until I can make it to a restroom.I'll check in and update this thread in another month or so.P.S. - Invisible Girl: The flavonoid I take is called Provex CV.


----------



## TheInvisableGirl

Thank you amanda8 or the update! Im glad things are improving for you, thats so exciting! Im about to start my own flavanoid "journy" different supplement becasue i am unable to swallow even tiny pills







but hopefully it will lead to some improvment. Glad to see another person having success







! All the best XOXONatalia


----------



## amanda8

Thanks, Natalia. Good luck to you as well.About two weeks ago, I switched probiotics, too. I started taking Primadophlius Optima once a day. No ill effects. I am feeling better every week. I even sat through jury duty two weeks ago without a single worry! I am truly amazed with my progress. Three months ago, there is no way I would have ever been able to sit on a jury without panicking about my IBS.


----------



## TheInvisableGirl

WOW that great! Very exciting to someone like me. Jury duty is not even a possibility for me i could barely leave my bed before i was put on restriction, now... Still only been a few days since i started my new supplement (flavanoid/antioxidant juice blend) not sure if its placebo or real but when i do feel ok i feel more alert, less foggy. Though ive been having alot more problems lately (before i started the juice)







. Cross my fingers and hope! Its good to hear about people having positive resutls, hope i am one of them soon!XOXONatalia


----------



## overitnow

Glad to hear you are feeling some changes, Natalia. Hopefully that will keep up. My son gave me a bottle of an acai blend for Christmas, so I finally decided I would use it up and substitute it for the Provex. Since a bottle only lasts 6 days, that would not be enough time to see if my GI system held up. (It normally takes 3-4 weeks to completely break down.) I am horrified by the price. This is $40 US for a bottle which would make it something like $200 for a month. I hope that your Costco version is no where near that. I know Kathleen heard from someone that had found pomagranite juice was also effective; however, I don't think she ever posted any more about that. (That is another remedy that would be fairly costly, I would imagine; but maybe not as much as the acai.)Good luck, Nat. I would say you are due for some. Mark


----------



## TheInvisableGirl

Thanks Mark! Yeah mine is not nearly that expensive. I think it was 17 - 21 US dollors for a months supply i believe. I doubted the eficacy becasue of the price but hey what can it hurt, if nothing else i get all the vitamin C i could possibly need lol. There is another one i want to try that monavie i believe i told you about. My brother is sending me some to try that one is 40 US for a month i believe. We shall wait and see, im feeling more hopeful mentally even if not physically since i have taken things into my own hands. Im down to one RX drug as needed an antispasmotic for the bad times but i hate the side effects. Working on trying to find a pepermint pill i can swallow to replace it. Thinking good thoughts for al of you!XOXO


----------



## cherrypie09

Hi . these antioxidants sounds good, but ive looked at the site, they come from america. I live in england. can i get something the same as that here and do you know what it is. its too expensive to get shipped from usa.


----------



## overitnow

The "problem" will be that they are made by a customer marketed membership company rather than the location. They have an office in Manchester and ship throughout the UK and Ireland from there. There are people who regularly sell the Provex CV on eBay, as well, if you don't mind paying more to avoid the membership.Mark


----------



## amanda8

Another month into my supplementation and I am still seeing continued improvement and increased stability! I am having only 1-2 BMs per day that are well formed. When I overdo it with the veggies, I can have a couple more. Luckily, no D!! My bad days are few and far between.Still taking the flavonoids (2-3x daily) and Primadophilus Optima (1x daily). Continuing with my kegels to strengthen and relax my pelvic floor. Also started doing Mike's Hypno CDs again to attack the remaining anxiety component of my IBS.I should probably also add that I am continuing to eat 100% organic, no processed foods and recently started using extra virgin coconut oil instead of canola or olive for most of my cooking/baking. I don't know whether these things factor into my current state of stability, but they haven't affected me negatively in any way.


----------



## TheInvisableGirl

Thats great to hear amanda8! Very exciting to feel like you have control over your body again







. Its great that your going organic too not just for your health but for the enviornment and sustainablity too! I do my best to be 100% as well but sometimes budget can be a very restrictive factor







. Ive started going green as possible arround the house as well. I did my first "green" organic shower today. Lol im practicly bedbound most of the time showers are exciting things for me







. Glad you are well im keeping good thoughts!XOXONatalia


----------



## joelcoqui

I dont know what stopped my IBS-D. I really think it might be menopause. I have had 2 bouts of it since Christmas i think, and that happened after eating dinner and dont know why still. I suffer one night and the next day I'm out and about. I also stopped taking my NuLev antispasmotics and my probiotic Saccromyces Bourlardii. Im afraid to start taking anything again thinking it will trigger some sort of chemical reaction and fully blow me into the D attacks again. What do you think? The funny thing is, every night I eat some junk food in front of the TV with my hubby...some tato chips, jelly belly beans, cookies, maybe a small piece of cake. I dont eat a ton though. If this dont trigger an attack, I dont know what will. IBS is just so unpredictable, I hate it.


----------



## overitnow

I think this sounds great. Really, a couple of incidents in 3-4 months sounds exactly like recovery, to me. If it ain't broke...and all that. It is rare when I don't finish a night with popcorn and a glass of red. Here's to snacking our way into the sunset.Mark


----------



## amanda8

Still doing fairly well.I stopped my probiotic a couple of weeks ago. I was taking Primadophilus Optima which contained about 14 different strains of probiotics and an FOS, which is some sort of prebiotic. My gas was getting very painful and hard to control, which has made working very very hard. After stopping the probiotic, I've noticed a reduction in my gas and bloating. I may switch back to the Bifidus complex I was taking as it didn't seem to have as bad an effect on me.I've had a couple of rough weeks with tons of stress. I've had massive projects at work and been working looong hours, getting #### sleep...and to top it off, just moved into a new house. I was worn out and while moving didn't eat as well as I normally did..having to scrounge food out and about instead of cooking. My tum was off for a few days, but has gotten back to feeling better.I am leaving tomorrow for Washington D.C.! Very excited!!Check in again soon.


----------



## overitnow

Hey, Amanda, glad to hear things are still holding up. It is a slow but steady sort of thing. I am glad you have gotten to the root of the gas problem. Enjoy DC. I have a friend who works for the new Senator from Alaska. While she is over her head with work, she says DC is very exciting, these days. (I think it has something to do with the new family in the White House.) We are hoping to go there next summer for a visit. I'm keen to see the Smithsonian and the National Gallery.Have a great time, eh?Mark


----------



## IanRamsay

HiThe FOS was what was causing your gas. look for a similar pro biotic WITHOUT FOS or INULIN. if you need any info on probiotics and taking them, just drop me a line.all the bestIan


----------



## EarnestAccord

I'll second that. FOS irritates me as well. Bloat and Gas with bulky incomplete BM's every time. Three to four attempts. Pretty sure. I even bought FOS separately to dose independently. Worth looking into more.


----------



## Patman75

I'll third that. FOS doesn't like me.


----------

